# Louisiana Early Fall Redfish



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well guys after nearly two years of oil spills, historic flooding, and crazy wind/weather patterns. We have finally come back to normal here in south Louisiana. With the weather cooperating we have been putting together big numbers and big fish in our marshes. The fish are in all the annual staging areas ready to kick off their fall/winter run. Fish are being pushed deep into the marsh on rising tides and ganging up to destroy bait on the fringe on the Gulf on falling tides. We have very high expectations for this fall/ winter. 

Pics to follow as soon as I can get them all sorted and loaded up.

Capt. Tristan Daire
Higher Education Guide Service
985 630 3892


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Good to hear they're bouncing back! Y'all get after 'em!

Awaiting pics


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

TD I will be down that way on 10/8-10/11 looking at the Delacroix area or Hopedale what are the lodging or rv choices there in Hopedale?


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

This will also be my first time are there any places I should concentrate on?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

there are a few options for lodging 

state park
http://www.crt.state.la.us/Parks/iStbernrd.aspx

sweetwater Delacroix- Capt Jack will be a big help on where to fish. Cindy is an incredible cook and will supply generous amounts of hospitality
delaxcroixfishing.com


Shell Beach
fishwiththeking.com
-It seems that his website is down, but his number is 504-887-4960

aaofla.com
I believe Mike Gallo has lodging too. He should be able to help with fishing too.


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

We are staying at Sweetwater. Looking forward to it!


----------

